# Workshops or such?



## SaraLa (Sep 28, 2010)

Me and my colleague are going for a short "inspiration-trip" to U.S. by end October or the beginning of November, possibly around California, LA, New Mexico, but we are pretty open (and desperate) to any suggestions.
We have searched for any kind of Pro photography workshops but most of those we have found are more or less for amateurs.

We shoot mainly commercial stuff, weddings, portraits and so, but would be thrilled to find somebody at least to visit for a cup of coffe or be a fly on the wall on a photo shoot. We use Canon`s, H3D, Profoto, Mac etc etc but thats not really the point. Maybe more like a "fellow photographer" exchange program...?

If anyone has any tips or ideas, photographers, retouchproffessionals etc, please let us know asap

Best regards//

Sara


----------

